# Fiorentina - Juventus: 0-0



## pennyhill (25 Settembre 2012)

Viviano; Roncaglia, G. Rodriguez, Tomovic, Cuadrado, Romulo, Pizzaro, Borja Valero, Pasqual, Ljajic, Jovetic


Buffon; Barzagli, Bonucci, Chiellini, Lichtsteiner, Vidal, Pirlo, Giaccherini, Asamoah, Quagliarella, Giovinco


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2012)

Ovviamente forza Viola.


----------



## Dexter (25 Settembre 2012)

il pezzente di vucinic? marchisio?


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Settembre 2012)




----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2012)

Sarà sicuramente una bella partita


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Settembre 2012)

io pronostico un 1-3!


----------



## Heisenberg (25 Settembre 2012)

Vittoria dei dopati


----------



## iceman. (25 Settembre 2012)

Insieme al napoli e la roma e' l'unica che puo' batterli


----------



## Heisenberg (25 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Insieme al napoli e la roma e' l'unica che puo' batterli



E noi


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Settembre 2012)

Ljaic titolare  , secondo me 0-3 in su


----------



## iceman. (25 Settembre 2012)

Alla fiorentina manca una punta di peso davanti.

Uno come pazzini/borriello gli avrebbe fatto comodissimo


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Settembre 2012)

ci pensa toni a fare la punta di peso


----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2012)

Fiorentina molto aggressiva


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Alla fiorentina manca una punta di peso davanti.
> 
> Uno come pazzini/borriello gli avrebbe fatto comodissimo



quoto,gli manca la punta!


----------



## ReyMilan (25 Settembre 2012)

Gioca bene la Fiore...


----------



## DannySa (25 Settembre 2012)

Contro di noi lo dava questo rigore


----------



## iceman. (25 Settembre 2012)

Bah


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Settembre 2012)

Ma che dice Caressa? "Palla piena" Ma quale motivo aveva per buttarsi a terra che stava andando in porta?


----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2012)

Grande Florentia


----------



## ReyMilan (25 Settembre 2012)

Mamma che azione


----------



## iceman. (25 Settembre 2012)

Vabbe punizione per fallo su chiellini.

Ma che roba e'?


----------



## DannySa (25 Settembre 2012)

Giocano davvero bene, aggressivi e ordinati


----------



## iceman. (25 Settembre 2012)

Montella e' davvero bravo.


----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Montella e' davvero bravo.



Sì, è bravo. Ma gli danno anche i giocatori che gli servono. Lui vuole giocatori veloci e dinamici. Se venisse al Milan, gli darebbero 3 morti, giocherebbe male e lo riempiremmo di insulti.


----------



## iceman. (25 Settembre 2012)

Si vabbe' regola del vantaggio e poi fischia fallo...


----------



## DannySa (25 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sì, è bravo. Ma gli danno anche i giocatori che gli servono. Lui vuole giocatori veloci e dinamici. Se venisse al Milan, gli darebbero 3 morti, giocherebbe male e lo riempiremmo di insulti.



Almeno ha un'idea di gioco lui


----------



## iceman. (25 Settembre 2012)

entra vucinic nel 2t, la vincono


----------



## ReyMilan (25 Settembre 2012)

Povero Quaglia


----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Almeno ha un'idea di gioco lui



Ma pure Allegri a Cagliari la aveva


----------



## Heisenberg (25 Settembre 2012)

Insomma han gia ladrato un rigore. Strano.


----------



## ReyMilan (25 Settembre 2012)

Che traversa...


----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2012)

Non prendono mai gol. O miracoli, o pali o traverse.


----------



## Degenerate X (25 Settembre 2012)

.


----------



## DannySa (25 Settembre 2012)

Quando devono prendere gol da 1 metro la palla si stampa sulla traversa, finita


----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2012)

O gente che sbaglia a porta vuota. è incredibile.


----------



## iceman. (25 Settembre 2012)

Che buco de (_)(_)


Babba bia liaic....


----------



## Degenerate X (25 Settembre 2012)

Si vabbe è incredibile dai.


----------



## DannySa (25 Settembre 2012)

Strafinita.


----------



## ReyMilan (25 Settembre 2012)

Che piedi...


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Settembre 2012)

vabbe' ma questa è fortuna,dovevano perdere gia' 2 o 3-0.Ma che vergogna!


----------



## Sheldon92 (25 Settembre 2012)

è incredibile come a questi vada sempre tutto bene!


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Settembre 2012)

traversa  finisce come contro il genoa


----------



## iceman. (25 Settembre 2012)

avrebbe segnato anche se avesse tirato dritto..ma no lui la deve piazzare ma vaff..


----------



## GioNF (25 Settembre 2012)

Ma sbaglio o Pirlo non è più il megafenomeno della scorsa stagione?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Settembre 2012)

Quello scivola e il pallone gli rimane lì


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Settembre 2012)

GioNF ha scritto:


> Ma sbaglio o Pirlo non è più il megafenomeno della scorsa stagione?



mo segna ora su punizione lol, cmq sono d'accordo e un po spento in queste partite non lo vedo come la scorsa stagione , diciamo che non si e manco mai fermato la scorsa stagione ora si starà prendendo un po di pausa


----------



## BB7 (25 Settembre 2012)

A sta Rube gira tutto bene oh... mai un colpo di sfortuna anche piccolo...


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Settembre 2012)

GioNF ha scritto:


> Ma sbaglio o Pirlo non è più il megafenomeno della scorsa stagione?



Ampiamente pronosticabile eh


----------



## ReyMilan (25 Settembre 2012)

Più Fiore che Juve, ma non brilla molto più la Juve come una volta...


----------



## andre (25 Settembre 2012)

Ljalic non può sbagliar sti goal dai...


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Settembre 2012)

va beh forti sono forti pero hanno un fondoschiena mamma mia


----------



## robs91 (25 Settembre 2012)

se la fiorentina avesse un attaccante serio al posto di Ljaiic.....


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Settembre 2012)

Vabbè ragazzi,non c'è niente da fare.Traverse,gol sbagliati da un metro...
La situazione è chiara.


----------



## Emanuele (25 Settembre 2012)

Ora entra Vucinic e la vincono, sempre così


----------



## iceman. (25 Settembre 2012)

ma sto laccio che ha di fenomenale?
per me e' scarsissimo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Settembre 2012)

la Fiorentina c'è, ma sta juve ha sempre fortuna


----------



## DannySa (25 Settembre 2012)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> Ora entra Vucinic e la vincono, sempre così



Al primo tiro segna sicuro


----------



## The P (25 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma pure Allegri a Cagliari la aveva



Pensavamo tutti la avesse, io in primis.
Col senno del poi sembra palese che di meriti non aveva poi troppi.
Era lo stesso Cagliari di Ballardini con Lazzari e Matri in più. 
Ma giocavano allo stesso identico modo del Calgliari dei miracoli di Ballardini


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Settembre 2012)

che ciapet sta Juve,madre de Dios.A noi ogni tiro che becchiamo è un gol!


----------



## DannySa (25 Settembre 2012)

Oddio mio cos'ha dato l'arbitro, pazzesco


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (25 Settembre 2012)

Ma cos'è sta buffonata della simulazione?


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Settembre 2012)

Ma rubano sempre?  Era fallo


----------



## iceman. (25 Settembre 2012)

Vabbe' ma che schifo


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Settembre 2012)

ma quello era fallo,ma dai


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Settembre 2012)

ordinaria amministrazione


----------



## Heisenberg (25 Settembre 2012)

Ma vi stupite ancora ? Io son contento che non lottiamo con la juve per lo scudo, è il trofeo della corruzione.


----------



## DannySa (25 Settembre 2012)

Aha che nanetto Giovinco


----------



## iceman. (25 Settembre 2012)

i giocatori della juve sono immuni da cartellini?


----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2012)

St'arbitro...


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Settembre 2012)

è + probabile che il milan faccia triplete questa stagione, che la juve ne vinca una sola in modo onesto


----------



## iceman. (25 Settembre 2012)

eh vabbe' si e' capito...

ps: sta per entrare vucinic, occhio


----------



## DannySa (25 Settembre 2012)

Battono le rimesse sulla fiducia, che gobbi ladri davvero


----------



## DexMorgan (25 Settembre 2012)

***** boia mi si è impallato sky.


----------



## iceman. (25 Settembre 2012)

ecco vucinic, finita

- - - Aggiornato - - -

ajo montella leva sto laccio


----------



## iceman. (25 Settembre 2012)

si stanno chiudendo troppo


----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2012)

Pilloooooo il più grande regista del mondo


----------



## raducioiu (25 Settembre 2012)

GioNF ha scritto:


> Ma sbaglio o Pirlo non è più il megafenomeno della scorsa stagione?



Eh ma "è stanco". Credo diranno così per due anni.


----------



## Principe (25 Settembre 2012)

Pirlo stasera ha fatto ridere quest'anno e' già stile Milan


----------



## Lollo interista (25 Settembre 2012)

Ma quanto **** è idolo RONCAGLIA?!?!


----------



## Principe (25 Settembre 2012)

Montella e' molto bravo


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Settembre 2012)

il pallone non vuole proprio entrare oh!


----------



## DannySa (25 Settembre 2012)

Fuori di un niente


----------



## Degenerate X (25 Settembre 2012)

Incredibile, è un assedio. E' altrettanto increidbile che non ci sia UNA volta e dico UNA che gli vada male. Non perderanno neanche questa, anzi, in mischia al 90esimo faranno anche bottino pieno...


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Settembre 2012)

roncaglia e borja valero sono ottimi cavolo  se c'hanno sconfitto con AMAURI... figuriamoci con loro


----------



## iceman. (25 Settembre 2012)

La fiorentina ce ne fa 5


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Settembre 2012)

esce pirlo strano o.o la scorsa stagione non sarebbe uscito manco se era rotto altro che


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Settembre 2012)

nelle ultime partite si sta ammirando il pirlo del milan, lento, goffo, passaggi sbagliati, serpentine in mezzo al campo alla disperata ricerca di un fallo con conseguente perdita della palla e quant'altro


----------



## DannySa (25 Settembre 2012)

Ma come cavolo tirano? ubriachi tutti


----------



## DexMorgan (25 Settembre 2012)

Cosa ha sprecato la Fiorentina mamma mia.


----------



## ReyMilan (25 Settembre 2012)

La Fiore merita al 100% il gol


----------



## Degenerate X (25 Settembre 2012)

Una roba mai vista. MAI VISTA.


----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2012)

Penso che il destino abbia scelto che non perderanno mai più


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Settembre 2012)

La Fiorentina meriterebbe di stare almeno sul 2-0


----------



## DexMorgan (25 Settembre 2012)

Uhhhhhhhhhh.

A questi gli va tutto bene.


----------



## iceman. (25 Settembre 2012)

La vincono, alla fine la vincono


----------



## ReyMilan (25 Settembre 2012)

Clamoroso che se magnato ancora!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Penso che il destino abbia scelto che non perderanno mai più


Due scudetti con più di due stagioni di imbattibilità, perché quest'imbattibilità è iniziata dalla fine dell'anno del nostro scudetto.
Guardate come ve lo dico. 
Antonio avrà fatto un patto col diavolo.


----------



## iceman. (25 Settembre 2012)

Con chi gioca la juve sabato?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Settembre 2012)

Giovinco appena sviene subito fallo


----------



## iceman. (25 Settembre 2012)

RAdesso segnano


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Settembre 2012)

Ora segnano.


----------



## ReyMilan (25 Settembre 2012)

Una capata di Luca per decidere il match


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Con chi gioca la juve sabato?



contro la roma in casa  vedere zeman entrare al conad stadium non avrà prezzo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Con chi gioca la juve sabato?


Roma, figuriamoci, Zeman piglia l'imbarcata, a Torino poi.


----------



## DannySa (25 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Con chi gioca la juve sabato?



In casa con la Roma mi pare


----------



## ReyMilan (25 Settembre 2012)

Io lo farei giocare 90' Jovetic


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Settembre 2012)

Poteva mai non prenderla sto Buffone


----------



## iceman. (25 Settembre 2012)

E' scritto, la devono vincere i gobbi


----------



## DannySa (25 Settembre 2012)

I falli fischiati a caso per togliere pressione alla difesa, immancabili


----------



## Aphex (25 Settembre 2012)

Madonna come gioca la Fiore, Montella è un ottimo tecnico, già a Catania si vedeva.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Settembre 2012)

Grande Fiorentina complimenti.


----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2012)

Pazzesco


----------



## ReyMilan (25 Settembre 2012)

Peccato la Fiore meritava la vittoria, non c'è stata partita...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Settembre 2012)

Tutte le squadre dovrebbero giocare come ha fatto la Fiorentina, intensità, pressing.. Certo ci vuole fortuna con sta Juve


----------



## DexMorgan (25 Settembre 2012)

Pazzesco come a questi la ruota gira non bene, di più.


----------



## BB7 (25 Settembre 2012)

Pazzesco non hanno perso nemmeno questa... non hanno fatto un tiro in porta e se la cavano lo stesso...


----------



## Sheldon92 (25 Settembre 2012)

C'è poco da fare, anche quelle partite che meritano di perdere al massimo le pareggiano...vinceranno anche quest'anno senza avversari.


----------



## iceman. (25 Settembre 2012)

Ma quando ne perdono una? che due palloni


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Settembre 2012)

Dai ragazzi,la Fiorentina li ha completamente dominati,e sono riusciti a non perdere.
Questi vinceranno 3 o 4 scudi di fila.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Settembre 2012)

è ufficiale! anche quest'anno hanno il secondo top player...la fortuna!


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Settembre 2012)

Sheldon92 ha scritto:


> C'è poco da fare, anche quelle partite che meritano di perdere al massimo le pareggiano...vinceranno anche quest'anno senza avversari.



Se continuano a giocare in questo modo prima o poi una la perdono.


----------



## robs91 (25 Settembre 2012)

Non ho mai visto la Juve di Conte soffrire così come stasera,complimenti alla Fiorentina che meritava ampiamente la vittoria...


----------



## MilanForever (25 Settembre 2012)

Se non hanno perso questa. Ottimo punto per loro in una delle gare più difficili del campionato.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2012)

Non hanno perso ma almeno hanno rallentato.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Settembre 2012)

Meritavano di prenderne 3.Partita senza storia,juve con un ciapet enorme quanto una casa.Che dire,sono gli anni loro!


----------



## DannySa (25 Settembre 2012)

Bellissima squadra la Fiorentina, ha giocato davvero bene, 90 minuti di intensità, pressing asfissiante, giropalla ordinato e senza andare in crisi regalando le classiche azioni da gol della Juve quando pressa, ma oggi sono stati completamente dominati.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Settembre 2012)

Speriamo che il Neabbulis colga l'occasione, può essere l'unica vera anti-Juve ma penso che faranno la stessa fine che hanno fatto nell'anno del nostro diciottesimo.


----------



## #Dodo90# (25 Settembre 2012)

La Fiorentina è davvero una gran bella squadra. Ho visto solo il secondo tempo e li hanno schiacciati alla grande, la Rube non ha fatto mezzo tiro in porta.

E vorrei sottolineare che lo scorso anno la Fiorentina ha rischiato la retrocessione. Cosa hanno cambiato rispetto allo scorso anno? Hanno preso Borja Valero, Pizarro, Cuadrado e qualche difensore. Non hanno mezzo incontrista a centrocampo, tutti giocatori tecnici e minuti. Ovviamente hanno cambiato allenatore, a dimostrazione che l'allenatore fa la sua parte eccome, basta guardare come ripartono, non buttano mai mezzo pallone.


----------



## Marilson (25 Settembre 2012)

come gioca la fiorentina! certo che pizzarro ci avrebbe fatto non comodo, di più..


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (25 Settembre 2012)

Non gliene va mai storta una a questi qua oh, incredibile. Molto bene la Fiorentina, la vittoria non era impossibile!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Settembre 2012)

Che piacere per gli occhi vedere i Viola.
Jovetic è un ******* fenomeno e anche loro dimostrano che avere un centrocampo in grado fa tanto, troppo.
Pizarro è rinato, Borja è forte forte, Cuadrado ha fatto male l'Udinese a lasciarlo e giocano con una difesa a tre che annovera Tomovic eh, mica Thiago Silva.
In tutto questo splendore ha i suoi meriti Montella.
Allegri perché non ce la fa a far giocare decentemente il Milan ? La Fiorentina ora come ora ci mangia a colazione ma l'organico non è assolutamente superiore al nostro. Vabbè ma Allegri è il nuovo Capello.


----------



## juventino (25 Settembre 2012)

Un punto di platino. Fiorentina che ha stradominato, ma che ha sprecato troppo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Cuadrado ha fatto male l'Udinese a lasciarlo



è in prestito con diritto di riscatto della metà 
Comunque magari vedere il Milan giocare come la Viola


----------



## pennyhill (25 Settembre 2012)

Giovinco potevano lasciarlo a Parma, soldi spesi male, mi smentirà segnando 300 da qui al termine della stagione. 

Borja Valero domina.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> è in prestito con diritto di riscatto della metà
> Comunque magari vedere il Milan giocare come la Viola


Ah, ero rimasto alla cessione a titolo definitivo.
La Viola fa bene se lo riscatta comunque.


----------



## DannySa (25 Settembre 2012)

Teniamo d'occhio Montella fino a fine stagione, per me sarebbe l'uomo adatto per cambiare qualcosa in questa squadra con un mentalità vecchia e stramorta, non ci sono soldi però le scelte di un allenatore danno una gran mano quando c'è da cambiare molto e in più Allegri non ha dato chissà che gioco a questo Milan nemmeno quando eravamo al completo l'anno scorso, ripeto, teniamolo d'occhio..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Settembre 2012)

la Fiorentina forse è la squadra che gioca meglio di tutte in Serie A


----------



## robs91 (25 Settembre 2012)

Beh in quel ruolo l'Udinese ha Basta che sta facendo bene(anche se reputo Cuadrado più forte del serbo)..


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Settembre 2012)

ma prendere borja valere per 7-8 mil come la tanto agognata mezz'ala tecnica pareva troppo complicato? ah vero noi abbiamo galliani


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Settembre 2012)

Montella potrebbe fare qualcosa con la nostra squadra.


----------



## prd7 (25 Settembre 2012)

Il sistema di gioco aiuta e molto, un 3-5-2 da noi sarebbe ideale, quando lo proposi qui vi siete messi a ridere. Non capisco il motivo.


----------



## robs91 (25 Settembre 2012)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma prendere borja valere per 7-8 mil come la tanto agognata mezz'ala tecnica pareva troppo complicato? ah vero noi abbiamo galliani



I casi sono due: o Galliani è un incompetente totale e conosce due giocatori messi in croce oppure è il nostro geniale allenatore che preferisce gente come De Jong in mezzo al campo..


----------



## DannySa (25 Settembre 2012)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma prendere borja valere per 7-8 mil come la tanto agognata mezz'ala tecnica pareva troppo complicato? ah vero noi abbiamo galliani



Se non è libero dopo il 20 non si fa nulla, ma il mercato si sa, si fa a fine agosto.


----------



## iceman. (25 Settembre 2012)

Giovinco e' scarso scarso


----------



## BB7 (25 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Giovinco e' scarso scarso



E' un mezzo giocatore... fa bene quando trova le praterie ma appena si trova una difesa decente non la becca mai


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (25 Settembre 2012)

Subiscono e pareggiano... Niente da fare ragà... Questa Juventus è davvero mostruosa...


----------



## Sheldon92 (25 Settembre 2012)

Sto Carrera è anche più antipatico di Parrucchino...il che è molto grave.


----------



## raducioiu (25 Settembre 2012)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Il sistema di gioco aiuta e molto, un 3-5-2 da noi sarebbe ideale, quando lo proposi qui vi siete messi a ridere. Non capisco il motivo.



E' questo il motivo: http://www.acmilan.com/it/teams


----------



## Clint Eastwood (25 Settembre 2012)

Avevo detto giorni fà che la Juve è sopravvalutata, forte lo è ma gli gira tutto troppo bene da diversi mesi. 
La fortuna pero' prima o poi dovrà finire, il problema pero' è che non esiste al momento un'antagonista affidabile, che nervi..


----------



## juventino (25 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Giovinco e' scarso scarso



Non è proprio scarso, semplicemente non è proponibile in una grande squadra. Lui è il tipico giocatorino che si esalta in provincia nelle squadre dove per distacco è il più forte tecnicamente e di conseguenza i compagni la passano sempre a lui. Alla Juve non è così, deve adattarsi alle circostanze e soprattutto i compagni non si dannano per dargli sempre la palla precisa sui piedi (perchè di testa per ovvi motivi non ce la fa). Oggi con tutti i lanci lunghi che la nostra difesa ha dovuto fare a causa del pressing viola con lui in campo pareva di stare in 10.


----------



## prd7 (25 Settembre 2012)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> E' questo il motivo: http://www.acmilan.com/it/teams



Ok, ma un centrocampo con emanuelson montolivo de jong boateng abate o de sciglio, io non lo butterei via, anzi


----------



## Cm Punk (25 Settembre 2012)

Assurdo non perdono mai, hanno una fortuna infinita.


----------



## Lollo7zar (25 Settembre 2012)

cmq pirla è già calato parecchio, ma parecchio veramente, nonostante oggi non è che ci fosse una grossa marcatura su di lui...


----------



## iceman. (25 Settembre 2012)

Se uno e' forte lo e' sia nelle piccole che nelle grandi.
11 milioni, sicuramente spesi male.


----------



## bmb (25 Settembre 2012)

Beh. In una partita del genere noi avremmo perso 3-0. Ma non perchè noi siamo scarsi. Ma perchè ci segnano alla prima occasione. Loro sono 2-3 volte che concedono molto e gli va sempre bene. Vabè.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Settembre 2012)

altro ottimo punto della juve... a fine primo tempo, noi saremmo stati già sotto 2-0, la traversa sarebbe entrata e ljajic ci avrebbe segnato... amen


----------



## Tobi (25 Settembre 2012)

torno a ripetere che non ci voleva chissà quale colpo di genio per rendere il milan una squadra di calcio presentabile..

puntavi su 7-8 giovani interessanti, quest'anno magari si faceva un campionato di *****.. ma acquisivano esperienza e consapevolezza.. d'altronde con la squadra di cessi che abbiamo non mi sembra che stiamo facendo faville..

*de sciglio* *merkel cigarini sahin* a 0 *strootman* che a 7-8 milioni lo prendevi *obiang cristante carmona boateng jr **didac vilà* piu qualcuno buono che abbiamo come de jong zapata yepes binho montolivo bojan boateng el sharawy invece dei soliti bonera antonini ambrosini e facevi un campionato piu interessante e bello da vedere.. oggi vedere il milan è diventato il piu potente sonnifero mai inventato sulla terra. made adriano galliani


----------



## pennyhill (25 Settembre 2012)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> cmq pirla è già calato parecchio, ma parecchio veramente, nonostante oggi non è che ci fosse una grossa marcatura su di lui...



La marcatura su Pirlo c’è sempre. 
Prendo tre esempi: 

1. Pirlo in nazionale
2. Pirlo nei primi anni al Milan
3. Xavi nel barsà 

La differenza in questi tre contesti è evidente, se marcavi a uomo Pirlo nel Milan, avevi comunque Seedorf, Rui Costa e non so chi altro, in nazionale Totti e De Rossi, o nell'ultima versione De Rossi, Thiago o Montolivo, e anche Bonuzzi.
Xavi poi è circondato da piedi buoni, mentre se alla Juve ti bloccano Pirlo, e soprattutto per un attimo cala l'intensità del loro pressing, ci deve pensare Bonucci ad impostare.


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Settembre 2012)

pirlo è uguale a quello che era al milan negli ultimi anni, è normale perchè gioca 3 partite a settimana, avevamo fatto bene a mandarlo via, il problema è che dovevamo sostituirlo


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Settembre 2012)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Ok, ma un centrocampo con emanuelson montolivo de jong boateng abate o de sciglio, io non lo butterei via, anzi



il problema nostro sarebbero i 3 nostri di difesa, naufragano a ogni azione avversaria, per il resto pure io penso che un centrocampo a 5 con 

de sciglio --- montolivo --- de jong --- nocerino --- emanuelson
-(abate)-----(flamini)---(ambrosini)---(boateng)---(elshaarawy)

non sarebbe niente male (manca la riserva tecnica di tontolivo)

comunque la Juve la b astardata su Berbatov se l'è giocata bene, se andava alla Viola stasera era un massacro


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Settembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> il problema nostro sarebbero i 3 nostri di difesa, naufragano a ogni azione avversaria, per il resto pure io penso che un centrocampo a 5 con
> 
> de sciglio --- montolivo --- de jong --- nocerino --- emanuelson
> -(abate)-----(flamini)---(ambrosini)---(boateng)---(elshaarawy)
> ...


In difesa il problema non sono neanche gli uomini, il problema è proprio il mister.
Il Napoli e la Fiorentina sono due squadre organizzatissime ma giocano rispettivamente con:

Campagnaro-Cannavaro-Britos
Ranocaglia-Rodriguez-Tomovic

Due difese non esattamente irresistibili sulla carta...


----------



## S T B (25 Settembre 2012)

la juve dovrebbe perdere presto. Sono calati vistosamente e genoa e fiorentina potevano vincere se fossero stati un pò più cinici e fortunato. Ora alla rube gira tutto bene, ma prima o poi dovranno calare, altrimenti o sono alieni o sono dopati...


----------



## Lollo interista (25 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> In difesa il problema non sono neanche gli uomini, il problema è proprio il mister.
> Il Napoli e la Fiorentina sono due squadre organizzatissime ma giocano rispettivamente con:
> 
> Campagnaro-Cannavaro-Britos
> ...



Gia,soprattutto il Napoli

perché Roncaglia e Rodriguez mi garbano abb.za anche come singoli


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Settembre 2012)

la fiorentina ha giocato un calcio molto propositivo la juve ha solo pensato a non prenderle con 8-9 uomini tutti dietro la linea della palla ed è stata fortunata portando a casa il pari, prestazione da provinciale


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Settembre 2012)

S T B ha scritto:


> la juve dovrebbe perdere presto. Sono calati vistosamente e genoa e fiorentina potevano vincere se fossero stati un pò più cinici e fortunato. Ora alla rube gira tutto bene, ma prima o poi dovranno calare, altrimenti o sono alieni o sono dopati...



Assolutamente d'accordo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Settembre 2012)

ma assolutamente d'accordo anche io e poi se sono già stanchi adesso a fine settembre figuriamoci come arriveranno a fine campionato


----------



## pennyhill (25 Settembre 2012)

S T B ha scritto:


> la juve dovrebbe perdere presto. Sono calati vistosamente e genoa e fiorentina potevano vincere se fossero stati un pò più cinici e fortunato. Ora alla rube gira tutto bene, ma prima o poi dovranno calare, altrimenti o sono alieni o sono dopati...



Sono io che non capisco, prima dici che sono già calati, e poi che prima o poi dovranno calare?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Settembre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Gia,soprattutto il Napoli
> 
> perché Roncaglia e Rodriguez mi garbano abb.za anche come singoli


Si, voglio dire, con Mexes, Zapata, Acerbi, qualcosa di buono si potrebbe anche farlo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Settembre 2012)

io la difesa a 3 la eviterei per giocare a 3 devi avere 3 difensori fisici che sappiamo difendere bassi in area di rigore, noi quando difendiamo bassi facciamo solo danni, noi dobbiamo cercare di giocare col pressing più alto possibile ma questo è solo una mia opinione

- - - Aggiornato - - -



pennyhill ha scritto:


> Sono io che non capisco, prima dici che sono già calati, e poi che prima o poi dovranno calare?



dice che già sono calati e col passare del tempo caleranno ancora


----------



## pennyhill (26 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io la difesa a 3 la eviterei per giocare a 3 devi avere 3 difensori fisici che sappiamo difendere bassi in area di rigore, noi quando difendiamo bassi facciamo solo danni, noi dobbiamo cercare di giocare col pressing più alto possibile ma questo è solo una mia opinione
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Divento banale:

Una rondine non fa primavera.

Sono queste le partite che ti fanno vincere gli scudetti.

Ora, dette le mie banalità  passiamo alle cose serie. Sono calati sicuramente, ma nulla mi lascia pensare che lo faranno ancora, con quella rosa imho non avranno problemi a vincere il campionato, e di squadre come la Fiorentina in grado di mettersi sotto anche sul piano del gioco, ne trovi forse una o due in Italia, con l'altra ci giocano sabato.
Continuano a mostrare la solita solidità difensiva, pur andando a giri ridotti, alla fine quante occasioni da gol ha avuto la Fiorentina, due?
Con Chievo, solo tre giorni fa, Buffon aveva fatto da spettatore.


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Settembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Divento banale:
> 
> Una rondine non fa primavera.
> 
> ...



a parte la fiorentina di oggi soffrono le squadre che giocano con grande intensità e in italia ce ne sono molte di queste squadre, col doppio impegno champions è normale che arrivano stanchi, hanno un modo di giocare molto dispendioso..squadre come la fiorentina che possono mettere in difficoltà te ne posso dire tante napoli lazio e roma su tutte poi ci sono milan e inter che anche con i loro problemi non sono mai facili da battere


----------



## Kundera (26 Settembre 2012)

Questi restano corti,in trenta metri per 90 minuti anche in una giornata poco brillante,giocando in 10 e contro un ottima viola.
Nun c'è trippa


----------



## Corpsegrinder (26 Settembre 2012)

Certo comunque che io,sinceramente,vorrei chiedere ai sostenitori del partito "Allegri non ha colpeh!11" come mai la Fiorentina gioca così bene anche senza Ibra e T.Silva.

FIORENTINA: Viviano, Rodriguez, Roncaglia, Tomovic, Cuadrado, Romulo, Pizarro, Valero, Romulo, Pasqual, Ljajic, Jovetic.

Apparte Jovetic non vedo nessun grande giocatore,eh.


----------



## pennyhill (26 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> a parte la fiorentina di oggi soffrono le squadre che giocano con grande intensità e in italia ce ne sono molte di queste squadre, col doppio impegno champions è normale che arrivano stanchi, hanno un modo di giocare molto dispendioso



Ovviamente come tutte le squadre che cercano di fare gioco, soffrono soprattutto le squadre che si chiudono o che giocano ai loro ritmi, e ad oggi ho visto solo la Fiorentina non spegnersi alla distanza contro di loro. Sulla Champions, se riescono a vincere le prossime tre (cosa non impossibile, anzi), potranno dimenticarsela fino a febbraio.


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Settembre 2012)

Kundera ha scritto:


> Questi restano corti,in trenta metri per 90 minuti anche in una giornata poco brillante,giocando in 10 e contro un ottima viola.
> Nun c'è trippa


certo 8-9 uomini dietro la linea della palla è un modo di giocare innovativo magari, questo si chiama catenaccio e contropiede, abbiamo elogiato il gioco della juve in tanti casi non capisco perchè dobbiamo farlo anche quando fanno male, di positivo per loro c'è solo il risultato che poi è quello che conta all'ultimo..perchè giocavano in 10??

- - - Aggiornato - - -



pennyhill ha scritto:


> Ovviamente come tutte le squadre che cercano di fare gioco, soffrono soprattutto le squadre che si chiudono o che giocano ai loro ritmi, e ad oggi ho visto solo la Fiorentina non spegnersi alla distanza contro di loro. Sulla Champions, se riescono a vincere le prossime tre (cosa non impossibile, anzi), potranno dimenticarsela fino a febbraio.



beh vedremo, adesso non si può dire solo il campo dirà chi avrà ragione


----------



## pennyhill (26 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> certo 8-9 uomini dietro la linea della palla è un modo di giocare innovativo magari, questo si chiama catenaccio e contropiede, abbiamo elogiato il gioco della juve in tanti casi non capisco perchè dobbiamo farlo anche quando fanno male, di positivo per loro c'è solo il risultato che poi è quello che conta all'ultimo..perchè giocavano in 10??
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Non perdere mai la calma ma, anche sapersi adattare quando trovi un avversario che sta meglio di te, riuscendo a limitarlo, secondo me è un pregio, non un difetto.


----------



## Kundera (26 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> certo 8-9 uomini dietro la linea della palla è un modo di giocare innovativo magari, questo si chiama catenaccio e contropiede, abbiamo elogiato il gioco della juve in tanti casi non capisco perchè dobbiamo farlo anche quando fanno male, di positivo per loro c'è solo il risultato che poi è quello che onta all'ultimo
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> Vabbè catenaccio adesso.Con la cl.normale che troveranno più difficoltà in campionato,sopratutto con squadre organizzate come la viola.Ma se giocano con questo spirito anche queste partite,non è difficile prevedere che anche quest'anno sarà dura fargli perdere qualche partita.


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Settembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Non perdere mai la calma ma, anche sapersi adattare quando trovi un avversario che sta meglio di te, riuscendo a limitarlo, secondo me è un pregio, non un difetto.


questo è vero, il miglor pregio della juve è proprio questo qua, non si disuniscono mai anche quando sono in difficoltà

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Kundera ha scritto:


> Superdinho80 ha scritto:
> 
> 
> > certo 8-9 uomini dietro la linea della palla è un modo di giocare innovativo magari, questo si chiama catenaccio e contropiede, abbiamo elogiato il gioco della juve in tanti casi non capisco perchè dobbiamo farlo anche quando fanno male, di positivo per loro c'è solo il risultato che poi è quello che onta all'ultimo
> ...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2012)

Questo è un punto che ne vale dieci per i gobbi, se riescono a non perdere nemmeno dopo prestazioni del genere.


----------



## Kundera (26 Settembre 2012)

> catenaccio o no poco ci manca si sono difesi tutti e 90 minuti, chiamalo come vuoi ma quello è


Se ti sente el paròn ti scaglia un fulmine in mezzo alle chiappe


----------



## Gre-No-Li (26 Settembre 2012)

Oggi si è vista l'unica cosa che manca veramente alla Juve, un attaccante che inventi qualcosa quando giochi male. Giovinco è stato il classico modo di buttare soldi nel cesso, non serve a niente. Comunque malgrado la non buona prestazione la compattezza della squadra fa ben sperare, almeno per il campionato. Non sarà facile far punti a Firenze, almeno in queste prime giornate.


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Settembre 2012)

Kundera ha scritto:


> Se ti sente el paròn ti scaglia un fulmine in mezzo alle chiappe



allora diciamo che in questa partita la juve ha fatto solo fase difensiva, la fase offensiva non si è vista..quando diamo il merito alla juve di non aver perso pensiamo anche al fatto che la fiorentina se avesse avuto una punta forte vicino a jovetic forse sarebbe andata in un altra maniera, perchè le occasioni le hanno avute ma non sono riusciti a concretizzare


----------



## Brain84 (26 Settembre 2012)

Se a gennaio prenderanno una punta che porta gol saranno completi


----------



## iceman. (26 Settembre 2012)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Oggi si è vista l'unica cosa che manca veramente alla Juve, un attaccante che inventi qualcosa quando giochi male. Giovinco è stato il classico modo di buttare soldi nel cesso, non serve a niente. Comunque malgrado la non buona prestazione la compattezza della squadra fa ben sperare, almeno per il campionato. Non sarà facile far punti a Firenze, almeno in queste prime giornate.





E anche pirlino mi sa che e' gia' bello che spompato.

Lanci sbagliati a destra e manca, anche con il chelsea stessa cosa.

11 milioni che sarebbero potuti essere spesi meglio, se ad ogni partita sei costretto a far entrare vucinic vuol dire che hai perso la scommessa, quale Giovinco. Piuttosto giochi ad una punta e rimpolpi il centrocampo, tanto la gente non vi manca, vedi Isla e Marrone.


----------



## iceman. (26 Settembre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Se a gennaio prenderanno una punta che porta gol saranno completi




Bisogna vedere chi prendono, gli serve uno alla shevchenko, uno che sa fare tutto, bravo di destro,di sinistro, di testa, grande tecnica, tiroda fuori...si parla sempre dei soliti, dzeko, llorente ..concordo con parrucchino , ad oggi l'unico che ha queste caratteristiche e' cavani. Giovinco, Matri e 30 milioni, tanto anche i soldi non gli mancano. In questa juve vedrei bene anche Lewandowsky


----------



## Gollume (26 Settembre 2012)

Non perdere oggi è una prova di maturità immensa. Soffrendo come i cani.

Se davanti avessero un Ibra, un Rooney, un Tevez, un Van Persie le vincerebbero davvero tutte in Italia.


----------



## pennyhill (26 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> allora diciamo che in questa partita la juve ha fatto solo fase difensiva, la fase offensiva non si è vista..quando diamo il merito alla juve di non aver perso pensiamo anche al fatto che la fiorentina se avesse avuto una punta forte vicino a jovetic forse sarebbe andata in un altra maniera, perchè le occasioni le hanno avute ma non sono riusciti a concretizzare



Avrai sicuramente notato come Montella abbia messo Toni solo a 5 minuti dal termine, probabilmente è la sua autonomia  ma, soprattutto non l'ha messo 10 minuti prima per Ljajic, sostituito da Mati Fernandez. Per le caratteristiche dei difensori gobbi, per come è impostata la loro difesa, non avranno mai problemi ad affrontare gente come Gilardino, Toni, Pazzini ecc…, tutta gente che gli fa da punto di riferimento, con giocatori come Ljajic e Jovetic è molto diverso.


----------



## Harvey (26 Settembre 2012)

Comunque c'è chi considera il pareggio come una mezza sconfitta, per me non è così, questo punto fatto in questo modo da ancora più carica ai gobbi. Non perdere mai psicologicamente è una spinta indescrivibile. Sicuramente ne è uscita meglio la viola a livello puramente calcistico, a livello mentale non ne sarei così sicuro.

P.S. Mi prende male a vederli giocare, credo che non li guardo più fino alla fine dell'anno...


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (26 Settembre 2012)

Un **** impressionante. Cmq Genoa-Chalsea-Fiorentina. Tre partite che dovevano perdere e nn hanno perso..


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Settembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Avrai sicuramente notato come Montella abbia messo Toni solo a 5 minuti dal termine, probabilmente è la sua autonomia  ma, soprattutto non l'ha messo 10 minuti prima per Ljajic, sostituito da Mati Fernandez. Per le caratteristiche dei difensori gobbi, per come è impostata la loro difesa, non avranno mai problemi ad affrontare gente come Gilardino, Toni, Pazzini ecc…, tutta gente che gli fa da punto di riferimento, con giocatori come Ljajic e Jovetic è molto diverso.



esattamente, ma dipende anche dalla prima punta, io dicevo se avessero una prima punta non statica che attacca gli spazi sarebbero veramente forti e quella parta la avrebbero sicuramente vinta..infatti l'anno scorso noi in quella famosa partita li mettemmo in difficoltà, perchè giocavamo con pato e binho senza dare punti di riferimento, infatti poi cambiarono e misero la difesa a 4


----------



## Hammer (26 Settembre 2012)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma prendere borja valere per 7-8 mil come la tanto agognata mezz'ala tecnica pareva troppo complicato? ah vero noi abbiamo galliani



a Firenze esultano per aver lasciato Porcolivo e aver preso Valero


----------



## LeonFlare (26 Settembre 2012)

Mah...oggi i vari giornali elogiano la Fiorentina che giustamente ha disputato un ottima partita ma discriminano la non prestazione della Juventus. Vorrei ricordare che abbiamo sofferto solo ed esclusivamente 3 palle gol...mica 30. Io ero convinto che la Juventus a Firenze si sarebbe comportata in questo modo soprattutto per la condizione fisica : hanno sfruttato questo atteggiamento come prevenzione, se giocavano come sempre al 30' del primo tempo dovevano chiamare medici/massaggiatori/porta-barella.

Poi mi chiedo come si possa accusare di doping quando poi la stessa persona dichiara nella propria argomentazione che la Juve è calata vistosamente. Evidentemente non assumono farmaci, altrimenti l'avremmo vinta.


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Settembre 2012)

LeonFlare ha scritto:


> Mah...oggi i vari giornali elogiano la Fiorentina che giustamente ha disputato un ottima partita ma discriminano la non prestazione della Juventus. Vorrei ricordare che abbiamo sofferto solo ed esclusivamente 3 palle gol...mica 30. Io ero convinto che la Juventus a Firenze si sarebbe comportata in questo modo soprattutto per la condizione fisica : hanno sfruttato questo atteggiamento come prevenzione, se giocavano come sempre al 30' del primo tempo dovevano chiamare medici/massaggiatori/porta-barella.


le palle gol sono state poche ma dal punto di vista del gioco vi hanno schiacciato nella vostra meta campo, vi hanno surclassato


----------



## LeonFlare (26 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> le palle gol sono state poche ma dal punto di vista del gioco vi hanno schiacciato nella vostra meta campo, vi hanno surclassato



Ci hanno schiacciato nella nostra meta campo, vero. 
Surclassato no...surclassare significa vincere le partite 5-0 come abbiamo fatto noi l'anno scorso.


----------



## runner (26 Settembre 2012)

si meritavano di perdere alla grandissima e hanno avuto ****......


----------



## S T B (26 Settembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Sono io che non capisco, prima dici che sono già calati, e poi che prima o poi dovranno calare?



intendevo dire che già un pò sono calati e presto dovranno avere un calo ben più vistoso... magari non mi sono espresso bene.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Bisogna vedere chi prendono, gli serve uno alla shevchenko, uno che sa fare tutto, bravo di destro,di sinistro, di testa, grande tecnica, tiroda fuori...si parla sempre dei soliti, dzeko, llorente ..concordo con parrucchino , ad oggi l'unico che ha queste caratteristiche e' cavani. Giovinco, Matri e 30 milioni, tanto anche i soldi non gli mancano. In questa juve vedrei bene anche Lewandowsky


Uno come sheva non esiste,completo all'ennesima potenza come l'ucraino.Forse chi si avvicina è Cavani,ma è inarrivabile per la Juve!


----------



## S T B (26 Settembre 2012)

LeonFlare ha scritto:


> Mah...oggi i vari giornali elogiano la Fiorentina che giustamente ha disputato un ottima partita ma discriminano la non prestazione della Juventus. Vorrei ricordare che abbiamo sofferto solo ed esclusivamente 3 palle gol...mica 30. Io ero convinto che la Juventus a Firenze si sarebbe comportata in questo modo soprattutto per la condizione fisica : hanno sfruttato questo atteggiamento come prevenzione, se giocavano come sempre al 30' del primo tempo dovevano chiamare medici/massaggiatori/porta-barella.
> 
> Poi mi chiedo come si possa accusare di doping quando poi la stessa persona dichiara nella propria argomentazione che la Juve è calata vistosamente. Evidentemente non assumono farmaci, altrimenti l'avremmo vinta.



evidentemente non leggi bene. Non ho scritto quello che dici tu. Ho scritto che la juve è calata e che se non fosse calata o erano alieni o dopati... ho forse detto: la juve assume farmaci? Riportami dove ho scritto una cosa del genere. Mah...


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Settembre 2012)

LeonFlare ha scritto:


> Ci hanno schiacciato nella nostra meta campo, vero.
> Surclassato no...surclassare significa vincere le partite 5-0 come abbiamo fatto noi l'anno scorso.


surclassato dal punto di vista del gioco non del risultato, non riuscivate a stargli dietro facevano quello che volevano a centrocampo


----------



## dyablo65 (26 Settembre 2012)

ieri sera pizarro ( pagato nulla ...vero galliani ) ha fatto quello che ha voluto.

impostato il gioco , difeso , proprio come i nostri centrocampisti.

noi siamo andati aprendere de jong ...che non fa' nulla di tutto questo..perche' ha i piedi che sono due bimattoni.


----------



## Prinz (26 Settembre 2012)

3 occasioni?Ho visto un'altra partita evidentemente. Mai vista una simile sequela di sizigie astrali. Episodi decisivi sempre a favore.


----------



## pennyhill (26 Settembre 2012)

Prinz ha scritto:


> 3 occasioni?Ho visto un'altra partita evidentemente. Mai vista una simile sequela di sizigie astrali. Episodi decisivi sempre a favore.



La Fiorentina ha sicuramente meritato qualcosa in più, sul piano del gioco ha fatto meglio ma, alla fine due clamorosi azioni in un minuto e poi?
È stata una bella partita perché giocata a gran ritmo ma, paradossalmente Buffon e Viviano non sono quasi mai stati chiamati in causa.


----------



## Frikez (26 Settembre 2012)

Roncaglia preso a parametro 0


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Settembre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Roncaglia preso a parametro 0



hanno speso 26 milioni in tutto intascandone circa 37 dalle cessioni di behrami cerci gamberini nastasic e si sono pure rinforzati e di molto anche..nastasic venduto a 24 milioni è un vero e proprio affarone


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Settembre 2012)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> ieri sera pizarro ( pagato nulla ...vero galliani ) ha fatto quello che ha voluto.
> 
> impostato il gioco , difeso , proprio come i nostri centrocampisti.
> 
> noi siamo andati aprendere de jong ...che non fa' nulla di tutto questo..perche' ha i piedi che sono due bimattoni.


Fino a un ceto punto il problema sono gli uomini, De Jong sarebbe un fenomeno nella Fiorentina perché è una squadra organizzata, noi siamo allo sbando invece.
Pizarro fosse venuto da noi sarebbe stato coperto di insulti.


----------



## Lollo interista (26 Settembre 2012)

Facundo in nazionale


----------



## Bawert (26 Settembre 2012)

Se la Fiorentina avesse vinto 3-0 non avrebbe rubato nulla.


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Fino a un ceto punto il problema sono gli uomini, De Jong sarebbe un fenomeno nella Fiorentina perché è una squadra organizzata, noi siamo allo sbando invece.
> Pizarro fosse venuto da noi sarebbe stato coperto di insulti.


bravissimo, la fiorentina ha un organizzazione di gioco che esalta il singolo e lo fa sembrare più forte di quello che è in realtà, noi siamo l'esatto contrario


----------



## prebozzio (26 Settembre 2012)

Se la Fiorentina trovasse una punta rapida, brava a dialogare nello stretto e con senso del gol (tipo Giuseppe Rossi), sarebbe zona Champions assicurata


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Settembre 2012)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Se la Fiorentina trovasse una punta rapida, brava a dialogare nello stretto e con senso del gol (tipo Giuseppe Rossi), sarebbe zona Champions assicurata


Avessero preso Berbatov... Juve del c4zzo.


----------



## DannySa (26 Settembre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Facundo in nazionale



Se fosse possibile magari, spinge come un cammello.


----------



## Lollo interista (27 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Pamparulez (27 Settembre 2012)

Traverse, barbe al palo.. sembra che non debbano perdere.. oltre al solito arbitro che ammoniva solo i gigliati mentre picchiavano i bianconeri. Memorabile lo striscione CON-TE ALLA SNAI


----------

